# Middle Fk Salmon



## jockomontana (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello ladies!
So I have a couple friends with a Middle Fork Salmon permit for early May and wondering if any accomplished wilderness ww betties want it? currently we have one chick and five dudes, so ratio is in yo favor... looking for someone with kayak, who can row and paddle class IV comfortably and throw a mean game of bocce ball... will probably make a run to the Lochsa a day or two beforehand...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe no one i hopping on this! I would, but will be in school still...ho hum...


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I too, can't believe no one has jumped on this! I would LOVE to, but just not good enough yet  bummer....


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

What date is the launch? What's your MF experience? Is the road going to be open? I can't make a trip this year, but a little more information might be helpful for someone on the fence.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I'll add my trip to this thread.

Launching 5/29, been down the MF maybe six times, and second hand info is that the BC road won't open until the 25th.

Looking to add one person to make ten total.



kellip said:


> What date is the launch? What's your MF experience? Is the road going to be open? I can't make a trip this year, but a little more information might be helpful for someone on the fence.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Wonder what the flow's like around this time of year? I was thinking this was more of a class IV trip. Im a solid class III in my kayak. If I were rowing, would be a different story. May launch vs. a July launch for flow?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

FallingUp- if you don't come out of your boat often on Class III, you'll be fine on the MF. It is a Class III river with a few easier class IVs (pool drop). You can get in the raft for some of the harder ones (powerhouse, pistol). If you're fine on the Upper Blue, you are set.

i haven't followed the snowpack much up there this year, but i doubt it gets much above 3.5'. I have run it from 3' to 5' and honestly its no harder than a decent level Shoshone. 

Its when it gets continuos at higher flows (6+ feet) that the lower section (impassable canyon- last day) becomes very continous.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

Fallingup, The first time I ran it the level was 3.5 and I'm not sure I had done much if any Class IV. If you are confident in your roll and you typically hang in there to roll vs. swim, I think 3.5 is a great level. If you swim often, I think it would be a LONG trip. Most of it is read and run, but make sure there is some one that knows the lines that you can follow. Velvet nearly gets me each time.


----------

